# LIRR-Grand Central Madison Terminal ESA Project



## FastTrax (Nov 9, 2022)

Part 1:












https://new.mta.info/project/east-side-access

www.facebook.com/EastSideAccess/

www.twitter.com/eastsideaccess?lang=en

www.instagram.com/explore/locations/269083182/east-side-access/?hl=en

www.tumblr.com/nyc-urbanism/183615182797/east-side-access-continued-yesterday-we-left

www.flickr.com/photos/mtacc-esa

www.gettyimages.ie/detail/news-photo/tunnel-of-the-east-side-access-project-one-of-the-largest-news-photo/495653170

www.tiktok.com/discover/east-side-access

www.nycurbanism.com/east-side-access

www.amodernli.com/project/east-side-access/

www.masstransitmag.com/technology/facilities/article/21269567/new-lirr-terminal-for-east-side-access-project-to-be-called-grand-central-madison

www.gothamist.com/news/key-safety-approval-could-delay-mtas-long-stalled-east-side-access-project

https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Category:East_Side_Access

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/East_Side_Access


----------



## FastTrax (Nov 9, 2022)

Part 2:












www.facebook.com/mtalirr/videos/grand-central-madison-lirr/3514631582098121/

www.facebook.com/Grand-Central-Station-120120021344296/

www.jacobs.com/projects/east-side-access

https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Category:Grand_Central_Terminal

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grand_Central_Terminal

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grand_Central_Madison_station


----------



## FastTrax (Nov 9, 2022)

Part 3:











https://transit.dot.gov/sites/fta.dot.gov/files/2021-07/esa-monthly-pmoc-report-march-2020.pdf

www.nysenate.gov/calendar/public-hearings/may-07-2021/joint-public-hearing-east-side-accesseast-side-tunnel-project

www.qns.com/2017/04/mta-project-to-bring-lirr-trains-to-grand-central-delayed-yet-again/

www.empirecenter.org/publications/digging-deeper-on-the-very-deep-east-side-access-project/

www.longislandpress.com/2019//02/26/mta-sees-light-at-end-of-tunnel-for-east-side-access-project-but-skeptics-remain/

www.cbsnews.com/newyork/news/gov-hochul-visits-grand-central-for-announcement-on-east-side-access-project/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Long_Island_Rail_Road


----------



## FastTrax (Nov 11, 2022)

Part 4:











www.businessinsider.com/nyc-east-side-access-photos-2015-11

www.greenwichfreepress.com/news/transportation/talking-transportation-east-side-access-project-is-good-news-for-transportation-169943/

www.cbsnews.com/newyork/news/gov-hochul-visits-grand-central-for-announcement-on-east-side-access-project/

www.city-journal.org/html/fifteen-stories-under-14105.html

www.nytimes.com/2018/04/25/nyregion/mta-east-side-access-11-billion.html

www.theverge.com/2015/11/5/9677300/manhattan-train-tunnel-project-grand-central-lirr-access

www.aipcommercialrealestate.com/the-long-awaited-east-side-access/


----------



## FastTrax (Nov 12, 2022)

Part 5:









www.tutorperini.com/projects/rail-mass-transit/esa-ch053-harold-structures-part-1/

www.cityandstateny.com/policy/2019/11/is-east-side-access-really-going-to-happen-this-time/176679/

www.ble-t.org/news/lirr-to-test-upgraded-signal-system-perform-port-washington-branch-ptc-tests/

www.bloomberg.com/news/photo-essays/2015-11-04/lirr-east-side-access-grand-central-terminal-tunnels-construction

https://position-light.blogspot.com/2015/07/zombie-apocalypse-harold-tower-closes.html

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sunnyside_Yard

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Harold_Interlocking


----------



## Pepper (Nov 12, 2022)

Yes, But.........
When can someone going to Queens from Brooklyn, or vice versa, be able to do so without having to go through Manhattan?  Always found that a huge pain in the


----------



## FastTrax (Nov 12, 2022)

Pepper said:


> Yes, But.........
> When can someone going to Queens from Brooklyn, or vice versa, be able to do so without having to go through Manhattan?  Always found that a huge pain in the



The various working class Queens and Brooklyn Neighborhood Associations have been exerting pressure on their community council representatives for decades to have the MTA consider upgrading and extending the following existing IND B (A-C-G) service. The BMT B (A-C) service and the BMT B (J-M-Z) service along with other mass transit extension projects. Now that the 11.1 billion dollar ESA Project is finally completed late and over budget "As usual" maybe they will be considered after tens of billions more tax dollars are shoveled into Manhattan for more high density rush hour passenger rail systems.

Let's start here:

LIRR: Rego Park/Whitepot Jct. to Woodhaven Jct. NYC Subway takeover vs. Queensway?











https://ny.curbed.com/2019/10/9/20906811/rockaway-beach-branch-lirr-subway-feasibility-study

www.forgotten-ny.com/2000/04/long-island-railroad-rockaway-branch/

www.oldnyc.com/rockaway/contents/rockaway.html

www.qgazette.com/articles/the-trains-stopped-running-here-50-years-ago/

www.thelirrtoday.com/2013/03/the-former-woodhaven-station.html

www.roadandrailpictures.com/rnywhjct.htm

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rockaway_Beach_Branch

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rego_Park_station_(LIRR)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Woodhaven_Junction_station

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IND_Rockaway_Line

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rockaway_Boulevard_station


----------



## FastTrax (Nov 13, 2022)

The NYC Subway "Interborough Express Project" /a/k/a The Reallocation of the existing NY&ARR Fresh Pond Interchange to the Bay Ridge Float Docks Branch.











https://new.mta.info/project/interborough-express

www.brooklyneagle.com/articles/2020/01/23/mta-begins-study-of-bay-ridge-branch/

https://nyc.streetsblog.org/2022/01...-route-between-bay-ridge-and-jackson-heights/

www.secondavenuesagas.com/2008/03/06/inside-the-plans-for-the-circumferential-subway-route/

www.thecity.nyc/2022/1/23/22898048/interborough-express-plows-through-past-opposition-to-rail-line-reactivation

www.secretnyc.co/interborough-express-nyc/

www.untappedcities.com/2022/05/31/the-interborough-express-brooklyn-and-queens/

www.oldnyc.com/bayridge/contents/bayridge.html

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bay_Ridge_Branch


----------



## FastTrax (Nov 13, 2022)

The NYC Subway IRT #3 Line Extension From New Lots Avenue Station/LMF to Spring Creek/Gateway Mall/Starrett City.









www.pedestrianobservations.com/2022/06/25/public-transportation-in-the-southeastern-margin-of-brooklyn/

www.nearestrailwaystation.com/starrett-city/

www.patch.com/new-york/brownsville/mta-considers-expanding-brooklyns-3-train-gateway-center-mall

www.mapcarta.com/W459926462

www.google.com/maps/dir/New+Lots+Ave,+Brooklyn,+NY/Spring+Creek+Towers,+1255+Granville+Payne+Ave,+Brooklyn,+NY

www.urbanomnibus.net/2016/03/an-easy-way-to-give-east-new-york-a-new-subway-stop/

www.nycitysubway.org/wiki/IRT_Brooklyn_Line

www.bklynr.com/the-lesson-of-starrett-city/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IRT_New_Lots_Line

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/New_Lots_Avenue_station_(IRT_New_Lots_Line)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Starrett_City,_Brooklyn

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spring_Creek,_Brooklyn

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gateway_Center_(Brooklyn)


----------



## FastTrax (Nov 13, 2022)

Future NYC Subway Brooklyn/Queens Interborough Projects:

www.fourthplan.org/action/new-subways

www.rpa.org/work/reports/the-triboro

www.masstransitmag.com/rail/infrastructure/press-release/21275340/mta-headquarters-mta-moving-forward-with-capital-projects-to-improve-transit-equity

www.masstransitmag.com/rail/blog/21283184/oped-future-destiny-for-the-ny-mta-brooklyn-utica-avenue-subway

www.vanshnookenraggen.com/_index/2010/01/the-futurenycsubway-introduction/

https://blogs.loc.gov/maps/2022/05/...ew-york-citys-elevated-rail-and-subway-lines/

www.gothamist.com/news/how-about-a-subway-linking-brooklyn-queens-the-bronx-without-manhattan

https://news.climate.columbia.edu/2...-brooklyn-to-queens-and-someday-to-the-bronx/

www.nydailynews.com/new-york/ny-mta-g-train-improvements-20220220-7ptuhaljo5hzhiwhkwyp4uakzi-story.html

www.nypost.com/2022/03/24/proposed-brooklyn-queens-transit-line-could-link-with-laguardia-airport/


----------



## FastTrax (Nov 13, 2022)

The Staten Island Connection:

https://new.mta.info/agency/staten-island-railway

https://new.mta.info/#/app/stations/SIR

www.amny.com/transit/nyc-subways-staten-island-1-22789344/

www.vanshnookenraggen.com/_index/2022/01/a-tunnel-too-far-staten-islands-failed-pipe-dream/

www.nytimes.com/2019/01/18/nyregion/staten-island-subway-dreams.html

www.nextcity.org/urbanist-news/rail-connecting-staten-island-to-new-jersey-bayonne-bridge

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Staten_Island_Tunnel

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Staten_Island_Railway

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/St._George_Terminal

www.siferry.com

www.nyc.gov/html/dot/html/ferrybus/staten-island-ferry.shtml

www.researchgate.net/figure/Passenger-rail-service-in-1950s-Staten-Island-NY_fig1_275892541

www.quora.com/Will-there-ever-be-a-subway-line-or-train-connecting-Staten-Island-to-the-rest-of-NYC

www.reddit.com/r/nyc/comments/1c06gr/til_there_is_a_tunnel_from_brooklyn_to_staten/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Staten_Island_Ferry











NYC Water Supply Tunnel From Brooklyn to Staten Island:


----------



## FastTrax (Nov 14, 2022)

IBX:

www.rpa.org/work/campaigns/triboro

www.change.org/p/gov-hochul-include-the-bronx-in-the-interborough-express

www.citylimits.org/2019/06/19/call-to-study-new-transit-line-linking-bronx-queens-and-brooklyn/

www.planetizen.com/news/2022/01/115767-triboro-line-has-new-life-interborough-express

www.michaelminn.net/newyork/mobility/circumferential-subway/index.html

https://news.climate.columbia.edu/2...-brooklyn-to-queens-and-someday-to-the-bronx/

www.gothamist.com/news/how-about-a-subway-linking-brooklyn-queens-the-bronx-without-manhattan

www.quora.com/Why-is-there-no-direct-train-from-Bronx-to-Queens


----------



## FastTrax (Nov 14, 2022)

LaGuardia Airport AirTrain vs. Local Blended Transit System:

www.astoriapost.com/port-authority-releases-alternatives-to-laguardia-airtrain-includes-links-to-astoria-woodside-and-jackson-heights-subways-stations

www.patch.com/new-york/astoria-long-island-city/subway-laguardia-through-astoria-state-wants-your-input

www.gothamist.com/news/mass-transit-nyc-airport-hochul-laguardia-connection

https://nyc.streetsblog.org/2022/03...irport-transit-options-including-one-old-one/

www.nycsubway.org/wiki/BMT_Astoria_Line#Ditmars_Boulevard

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Astoria-Ditmars_Boulevard_station

www.laguardiaairport.com

www.6sqft.com/port-authority-unveils-mass-transit-options-to-laguardia-airport/

www.secondavenuesagas.com/2014/02/06/revisiting-an-n-train-extension-to-laguardia/

www.theknightnews.com/2021/12/08/nyc-considers-alternative-subway-route-to-laguardia-airport

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AirTrain_LaGuardia_


----------

